# looking 4 crew out of sabine



## arkintexas (Nov 16, 2007)

looking 4 1or 2 more for a bluewater trip,probably out of sabine pass,leaving sat. come back sun. We will be in a 06 world cat 27TE,prefer someone with alittle experience with the BIG ones,but if not I guess we could train. lol Gunna split the gas,as i am sure we will be using a little. thanks Adam 409-673-3607


----------



## cs2005 (Jul 24, 2007)

pm sent!


----------



## Cat Man (Jan 11, 2007)

*World Cat 270 TE = Fish*

Hey guys, how did ya'll do. Gregg said he saw you at the launch, I was already on the water.
Rick


----------



## Deep Blue (Jan 30, 2008)

we had an awesome trip. Going to post a report as soon as i resize pics. Eating on some wahoo and grouper as i speak.WE r having a fish fry with about 10 people over.Send me your e-mail address and i will shoot u some pics with boat and worldcat logo in background.Get me some of your heritage marine stickers and we will get them in the next fishing trip pics!!!! And yes world cat 270te did = fish !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

